# Social help



## Julie67 (May 30, 2010)

Hi

I am new here to Sharm, well been here 5 weeks now. Live near Delta Sharm.
I am here with my son, who is 15 and my daughter who is 17.

I need to make some kind of social contact as we have not really spoken to anyone since moving here, but dont really know where to go. I cant seem to find any information on expat meetings etc and I havent seen any English or American people around that live here, only the ones on holiday.

I thought it was going to be easier meeting people than this and at this time of year being xmas we are at a bit of a loss, especially my youngest teenager. Maybe im going about things all wrong.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Julie there is a club or at least a meeting place but I cant remember the name... someone from Sharm will know it and post a reply to you.

Maiden


----------



## jhgreen (Sep 7, 2010)

There is the Sharm Women's club that meets once a month but I think you may be a bit young for that. I went once and most of the people there seemed to be in their 60s. Other than that there does not seem to be much going on here in terms of expat groups. Maybe you should start one?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You might find a lack of response on here just now as many people may be away for Christmas and the board is much quieter than it usually is.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...seeking-female-friends-sharm-el-sheikh-4.html

I would go out now and book myself a Christmas day lunch in a hotel so that at least you have something to look forward to.

Maiden


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

I understand "The Tavern" almost opposite Hard Rock Cafe in Na'ma Bay
attracts a lot of residents - maybe not ideal, but perhaps somewhere to start..??


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Julie,

Sorry to hear about how you're feeling. I lived in Sharm for a few years Firstly i wouldnt reccomend Sharm women club unless you are from alot of money they used to be a very snobbish group, looking down on others maybe its changed in the last few years but it used to be like that!!

Will your children be going to school??
if so then they should make friends throught that and progress from there!the 
children will know where and when various activities will be on. there is a "fit and fun club" maybe that would be a good way to meet people lots of different classes at different times run by a few ladies! go to the sharm women website they have the link for the schedule! 

Also when I lived in Sharm Hadaba was normally where the residents were found I lived in sea street lots of expats there! Champion Bar next to Aqua park entrance was the meeting place but think its much quieter now, maybe go for lunch there?! couldn't hurt!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi,

I have lived here for over four years and still haven't quite worked out how to meet people 

My friends have always been centralized around my work, or through friends of friends. Networking seems to be the only way.

The Sharm Women's Club is exactly like everyone else has mentioned. I went to a meeting once, it was way too cliquey, not one person was welcoming. And I think I brought the average age in the room down a good 20 years. Needless to say I have never been back. 

When it comes to your children, I have personally not encountered any teens in Sharm, although there must be a few since they have schools. But really, no idea where they "hang out" etc. Majority of the Sharm population of children it seems are under the age of 10, and most of them are half Egyptian. 

I'm sorry that's not much help, but I'm sure you'll start meeting people and settling in soon enough.


----------



## Sunnygirl2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Julie67 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new here to Sharm, well been here 5 weeks now. Live near Delta Sharm.
> I am here with my son, who is 15 and my daughter who is 17.
> ...


I have just submitted a thread along a similar line before I found and read yours! We may be of similar age and so may be there is some merit in us putting our heads together to try and start some sort of ex pat group?


----------

